# army of two the 40th day



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

is anyone playing army of two the 40th day ?
if so does anyone know how to unlock the g18 pistol because i just cant seem to find it or know how to unlock it 

cheers darren


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

No, not yet, but plan to very soon  

What are your first impressiosn compared to the first one?

Tony


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

tried the demo didn't go too much on it though so don't think I'll bother


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Just bought it, reduced to £25 in Asda if anyone is interested. :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

very handy


----------

